# Pomona pectin?



## GoinHome (Sep 22, 2011)

Anybody know where I can buy this particular brand of pectin, Pomona, for making low sugar jellies and jams. in the Harrison, AR area? Or Marshall, or Yellville, St. Joe area. 

Thanks...


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I get mine from Azure.They sell it in bulk too. I know they come to AR and MO. Here's their website Azure Standard - Quality Bulk & Natural Foods


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

You can also just get it at the Pomona Pectin website. I just did last night!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I get mine from amazon.com. Best price around that I could find.


----------



## Mary Lou (Mar 17, 2012)

If you have a natural food store or smaller independent grocery store in your area where you'd like to buy Pomona's, but they don't carry it, go to our website (Pomona's Universal Pectin) and click on the tab, Earn a Free Box. Download the information and forms to take to your store, follow our instructions, tell us what you did, and hopefully the store will be willing to carry Pomona's.

Mary Lou Sumberg, Partner
Workstead Industries
Supplier of Pomona's Pectin


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

If you have never used it before, be aware that you can use a LOT less sugar than you usually do for making jams. That stuff is GREAT. I buy it buy the pound. It might seem expensive at first glance, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## GoinHome (Sep 22, 2011)

Mamabooh....

Exactly why I want some, really want to cut down on the sugar in the jelly/jam. 

For all you Harrison, AR area folks, I called Nature's Wonders, the Health Food Store there, and they said they would start carrying it in stock on the shelf. 

Gonna check Friday and see if they got it in .... 

Thanks everyone for the wonderful suggestions. I can see it might be more cost efficient from the sources listed above, but at this time, just need a small box, more convenient to get it locally.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad you found it!

Be aware that the instructions aren't really very clear if you don't read the entire page before starting. You mix up the calcium water in its own little jar/bowl first, and then add the necessary amount to the fruit/juice that you are using (if you are making jelly, cook and strain the fruit, and then add the calcium water to the juice). While that is coming to a boil, mix the pectin in with your sugar. When the fruit is boiling, add the sugar mixture and stir until thoroughly mixed.

You probably could have figured all of that out on your own, but I've had several friends who tried Pomona's, but couldn't understand the directions and called me for help (the directions are sort of scattered around the page, as opposed to being step by step).

Have fun and let us know how you like it!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I too, buy it on Amazon.


----------

